# 3 point hitch round bale spear



## memory (May 29, 2013)

When we move or haul hay, we just use the front end loader and move one at a time to the wagon. There are times when it would be nice to be able to haul two at a time to save trips across the field. My question with 3 point hitch bale spears is can you hook up to a wagon with the spear hooked up? I am not talking about no fancy dual bale spear or hydraulic spear. I am just talking about a single bale spear. Most of the time, the tractor that is loading the bales is the one doing the hauling as well. So if we get one, we would need to be able to hook up to the wagon without taking it off.

Where is a good place to look for them at? Would TSC be a good place to buy one or is their stuff junk?


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't mean to be a "smart donkey" but that would depend on how long the tongue is on your wagon! Yes it would work, if I wasn't able to build my own,I would see about getting a welding shop to build one it would be a lot tougher.


----------



## rrg (Dec 1, 2011)

I work for a cooperative and we have a few customers that still haul in with tractors and gravity flow wagons. A lot of times they will haul in with haying tractor with a 3pt double spear still on with lots of room to spare. I also use to work for a farmer that had a 3pt stabber with hitch built in to hook up to the bale trailer.

I would look at farm sales, the older stuff is usually heavier built than what you may find at a TSC.

Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I'd have one built or watch out at auctions for a good one before buying one at Tractor Supply of China.

I leave mine on which I built, but I also have a quick hitch on the tractor so no big deal to pull it off, either way have no problems hooking to a wagon other than the head bonk potential with the spear on.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I saw one that worked still hooked up. Not sure who made it. With the 3 pt up itgot a good angle to shorten ythe distance. Mine would not work that way.


----------



## memory (May 29, 2013)

As far as how long the hitch is, not really sure right now but I would think it is normal length, maybe even longer.

I kind of figured the ones from TSC are junk. I also thought as long as it can handle the weight, it would be fine since it does not have any moving parts.

We really don't have alot of time to go to auctions. I may look into building one over the winter, it doesn't seem like there is much too them. I might even consider building a double bale spear. We should have plenty of tractor to handle three bales at a time.

Thanks for all the comments.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Build your front spear a little different and you could do four at a time. I carry two on front and one on the rear, previous owner did some modifying of the lift arms to make em longer. My particular model JD industrial only has a category one three point anyways, a couple of good 1000 lb bales and the modified lift arms may not play well together.


----------



## eam77 (Aug 4, 2013)

I use a rear bale spear regularly- in addition to front on loader. If you build it right, it easily clears a wagon tongue in the full-up position. All of my spears are made from truck axles--they bolt on-and I keep some spare spears. It has been about three years since I broke one. Tractor hydraulics are so fast and powerful now that a 1/4 second of inatttention can break one.

One important point on a 3-point hay spear- it will be radically better if you use a hydraulic top link. (It gives you "roll-back" capability.) With a regular solid top link- I occasionally lose a bale off the back.

Multiple bale spears for two-on-the-front (or rear)? I don't see how this helps unless the barn is in the field. If you go to a trailer, wagon, or flatbed truck-you should not have to haul very far with the tractor. Even working without any help, I pull a gooseneck with the tractor-hitch not latched- and move it as needed without ever getting off the tractor (no rear spear for that).


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

The hydraulic top link must have been the key to the one I saw pulling wagons. Makes sense now.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a ball welded to the top of mine and pull the gooseneck around to haul hay outa the field if I'm not selling it. Also works good pulling stock trailer


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

They have this one from TSC here on the farm and it works quite well. I've done my share of welding over the years and I looked at several others and this one by far had the cleanest, nicest looking welds and has not given any trouble at all. Far too many of the others we looked at had big fat spears about 1 3/4" - 2" in diameter and would be difficult to spear from the 3pt end of a tractor on the tight bales that are made here.

http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/countylinereg%3B-3-point-hay-spike

Also the description says it's Cat. 1, it's also Cat. 2.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

I agree with Grateful, I think my TSC spear is pretty good quality.

There are too many varibles to say wether it will work or not. It would depend on your hitch length, wagon height, & tractor pulling with.

If you pull wagons to the field, unhook, then go collect bales I would think it would work fine. Worst case you would have to take it off to pull the wagons home whick only takes about 1 minute, less with a quick hitch.


----------



## Fowllife (Sep 10, 2010)

Grateful11 said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/countylinereg%3B-3-point-hay-spike
> 
> Also the description says it's Cat. 1, it's also Cat. 2.


I should add. The only thing I don't like about it though is the opening for the cat 1 pins isn't wide enough for my stabalizer bar & 3 pt arm, so I have to use my cat. 2 balls & stabalizer hole.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

I could see that happening if you have stabilizer arms that attach to the attachment pin. Our Kubota has the telescopic stabilizers that are attached to the side of the lift arms and it works fine. I wouldn't want to run one these without stabilizers.


----------

